# Rate the Marriott Hawaii resorts



## 022520 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi gang,

Was wondering if someone could give a quick rating of the Marriotts in Hawaii in terms of quality, value and overall beauty.  I realize that they could be different for different people but eliminating the person preference and need issue, just an overall opinion of them. Im retired and would visit with my retired wife.  We have no mobility issues.  Have never been to Hawaii and might be visiting soon.

Thanks, Larry


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2014)

Others will dispute , but here is my ranking, top to bottom. Though the difference from top property and the bottom is pretty small. This is also based on perception since I haven't been to all of them.

*Though this is based on resort overall feel.*
Maui Ocean Club (old and new sections) - Stayed
Kauai Lagoons - Stayed
Ko'Olina - Stayed
Waiohai - Day Visit
Kauai Beach Club

*This is based on the Villa. I broke out the two Maui properties because the villas are so different.*
Kauai Lagoons
Maui Ocean Club Lahaina and Napili Towers
Maui Ocean Club Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing
Ko'Olina
Waiohai
Kauai Beach Club

*Based on things to do, (touristy stuff)*
Ko'Olina
Maui Ocean Club (old and new sections)
Waiohai - Day Visit
Kauai Beach Club
Kauai Lagoons (close with Kauai Beach Club, but a bit further drive over some speed bumps)

*Based on View*
Kauai Lagoons
Maui Ocean Club Lahaina and Napili Towers
Ko'Olina
Maui Ocean Club Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing
Kauai Beach Club
Waiohai (only because many of the units don't have great ocean views)


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 29, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Others will dispute , but here is my ranking, top to bottom. Though the difference from top property and the bottom is pretty small. This is also based on perception since I haven't been to all of them.
> 
> *Though this is based on resort overall feel.*
> Maui Ocean Club (old and new sections) - Stayed
> ...



Very nice...Thanks for the list 

Regarding the ranking for things to do, (touristy stuff), did you mean in the immediate area or the overall island in general?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 29, 2014)

alwysonvac said:


> Very nice...Thanks for the list
> 
> Regarding the ranking for things to do, (touristy stuff), did you mean in the immediate area or the overall island in general?



Overall island in general for the most part, but ease of getting to things too.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 29, 2014)

good morning...

Before Greg chimes in  .....

6206 and the elevated OF units at MOC Lahaina are the best views...
KL has the best overall views OF,OV IV  BUT 6206 has a better view than OF at KL, however OV, IV at KL are better than OV,IV at MOC...

KL has best Lanai's...


----------



## GregT (Jun 29, 2014)

I've copied Dioxide's format (which is a good one), and rated for my preferences -- in general, we agree on most of the categories -- thanks!

*Based on resort overall feel.*
Maui Ocean Club (old and new sections) - Stayed in both
Kauai Lagoons - Stayed in Building A 
Ko'Olina - Stayed in two of three buildings
Waiohai - Day Visit
Kauai Beach Club - Day Visit

I think MOC is such a unique property that I have it as #1 (by a relatively wide margin).  I've enjoyed my visit at each of the others, but MOC has it all when synthesizing the resort/villa/island experience.

*Based on the Villa. The two Maui properties broken out because the villas are so different.*
Maui Ocean Club Lahaina and Napili Towers - 3BR
Kauai Lagoons - either 2BR or 3BR
Maui Ocean Club Lahaina and Napili Towers - 2BR
Ko'Olina
Maui Ocean Club Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing
Waiohai
Kauai Beach Club

I differentiated the 3BR at the new towers from the 2BR because the I feel the 3BR at MOC is superior to Kauai Lagoons, which has the same floor plan as the 2BR but with a third BR appended on (similar to Ko Olina).   The 3BR at MOC is a very expansive floor plan and bigger than the living area at KL.   I'm staying now in a MOC L/N 2BR and the living space feels just like the KL living space.  KL gets the nod over the MOC L/N 2BR because of its phenomenal Lanai

I rated Ko Olina above traditional MOC because of the kitchen/laundry facilities, but it's worth noting that traditional MOC seems to have good views in every room I get for a guest.   We don't talk about it much, but Mountain/Garden in MOC still has peek-a-book Ocean Views (like some of Waiohai's Ocean Views).

*Based on things to do, (touristy stuff)*
Ko'Olina
Maui Ocean Club (old and new sections)
Kauai Beach Club
Kauai Lagoons (close with Kauai Beach Club, but a bit further drive over some speed bumps)
Waiohai - Day Visit

I agree with Dioxide's rankings, however I've ranked Waiohai at the bottom because KL and KBC are more centrally located, providing comparable access to the North Shore as to the South Shore.  We really liked North Shore and therefore that is appealing to us.

*Based on View*
Kauai Lagoons
Maui Ocean Club Lahaina and Napili Towers
Maui Ocean Club Molokai, Maui & Lanai Wing
Kauai Beach Club
Ko'Olina
Waiohai (only because many of the units don't have great ocean views)

Again, I mostly agree with Dioxide's rankings, downgrading Ko Olina a little bit (even though it can have spectacular views) because there are also a fair number of poor views in Island View category (and Ocean Views obstructed by trees).  An above-tree-line Ocean View will be spectacular at Ko Olina.  Kauai Lagoons has to win here because almost every unit will have an Ocean View, and it is a breathtaking ocean view.   The Lanai itself accentuates the view, so Kauai Lagoons comes out at the top.   

Finally, I do agree with Puck's comments that a high-floor at Lahaina Villas/Napili Villas is my personal favorite, but KL has great views from all units.  (and of course, 6206 rocks!)

All properties are terrific, and I think you will be happy with whichever one you select.

Best,

Greg


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 30, 2014)

I have stayed at all of these properties, once at Waiohai and multiple times at each of the others.  I rank MOC (new section) first, but only a tad better than KL.  Both are far ahead of the others.  Ko Olina is a clear #3, Waiohai is a clear #4 (maybe higher with kids), and KBC is a clear last.  The old section at MOC probably ranks between Ko Olina and Waiohai.

I agree with most of Dioxide's and Greg's comments, but there are a few differences.  I put MOC first in terms of things to do.  Ko Olina would possibly rank higher if it had easier access to Waikiki, but Maui has an incredible number of great activities.  The villas at KL are far and away the best, followed by Ko Olina and then the new section MOC.  The lanais also rank in that order.  I am ranking the villas and the lanais on the basis of the 2BRs only.  The 3BR units at MOC are special but most people do not have access to them as a practical matter.

KBC deserves a special note.  It would be at or near the top if it had the villas of the others.  However, its villas are easily the worst (in almost every respect) of any of the 20 MVCI resorts I have stayed at.


----------



## Docklander (Jun 30, 2014)

bluejaylarry said:


> Have never been to Hawaii and might be visiting soon.



Based on this alone we'd pick Maui. To us its a nice blend of a beautiful Pacific island and a destination with a lot to do. We're not big fans of Oahu - for us large parts of it just don't have that 'island feel' (others may disagree) so, for that reason alone, we would not make Oahu our first visit to Hawaii. Kauai is stunningly beautiful (we love our visits to Waiohai) but it doesn't have the choices of activities and restaurants that Maui has.


----------



## cp73 (Jun 30, 2014)

Dioxide, that is a great way to compare the resorts. I somewhat agree with your rankings, however I think there is one more important category which I am adding my take on. We like to spend lots of time on the beach at the resorts. That includes swimming, sitting on the sand, and walking. In fact most of our days are just staying put at the resort.  

* Based on beach in front of resort.*
_Ko Olina - stayed 3 times
Waiohai - stayed 1 time
Maui Ocean Club (old and new) - stayed 2 times
Kaui Beach Club -never 
Kauai Lagoons -never_


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 30, 2014)

You can't go wrong with one of the Marriott resorts - IMNSHO, which one you will like the best really depends on the ISLAND, and not the resort itself.  Each island is a very different vacation experience, and most people tend to have a strong preference for one or 2 islands.

The first time we went to Hawaii, we went to Oahu, and thought it was great.

The 2nd time we went to Maui and liked it even better.

Then we went to the big Island and liked it even better than Maui.

Then we went to Kauai, and BINGO - we found our home away from home.  Now we only go to Kauai.

If you like shopping, nightlife, and historical sightseeing in an urban setting - Oahu is your island.  (And you can stay at Ko'olina and get away from Waikiki.)

If you like lots of driving and sightseeing, you want to see the active volcano, and  being right on the beach *isn't* important to you - then the Big Island is your island.

If you like lots of activities, at an ocean front resort, in a big resort setting - then Maui is the island for you.

If you like ocean front resorts where you can relax, watch the ocean, walk, snorkel, hike, and sight see, and you don't care about shopping or fancy dining out - then Kauai is the island for you.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 30, 2014)

I've only been to Waiohai - loved everything about it but worried a great deal before getting there that as exchangers we'd end up in one of the dreaded parking lot/dumpster-view units on the back side of Hale 4.  It didn't happen, thankfully, but if it had it would have seriously downgraded our vacation.

We spent the night before checking in to Waiohai in hotel rooms at KBC.  The view from the oceanside rooms was very nice and the common areas of the resort were excellent, but knowing that the majority of the timeshare units are converted hotel rooms keeps me from wanting to exchange in.

From reading TUG I think next time I'd want to go to KL more than any of the others, then Maui (in one of the full kitchen units) sounds much more appealing than Ko 'Olina.  Don't know why, it's just a feeling.  But those two are at the bottom of my list because they're high-rises, which make me feel claustrophobic the way they block the landscape.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 30, 2014)

To everyone thanks for sharing all this information and suggestions.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 30, 2014)

cp73 said:


> Dioxide, that is a great way to compare the resorts. I somewhat agree with your rankings, however I think there is one more important category which I am adding my take on. We like to spend lots of time on the beach at the resorts. That includes swimming, sitting on the sand, and walking. In fact most of our days are just staying put at the resort.
> 
> * Based on beach in front of resort.*
> _Ko Olina - stayed 3 times
> ...



Good category. Though I am interested why you put Maui Ocean Club at number three? We didn't hang out on the beach there, so I am thinking you are more experienced than I. However, I wasn't overly impressed with the beach at Waiohai and the beach at Ko'Olina is a man made lagoon. Maui has to be better than those?


----------



## cp73 (Jun 30, 2014)

dioxide45 said:


> Good category. Though I am interested why you put Maui Ocean Club at number three? We didn't hang out on the beach there, so I am thinking you are more experienced than I. However, I wasn't overly impressed with the beach at Waiohai and the beach at Ko'Olina is a man made lagoon. Maui has to be better than those?



At Maui it seems to me that a lot of that beach in front of the resort depends on what time of year you go. When I have gone there was little to almost no sand or beach in front of the resort. Everyone seems to be by the pool or on the grass areas. Seems like we always were walking way down before we entered the water near Black Rock. Waiohai I agree not a perfect beach but it seems bigger usable area than at MOC resort beach. Good beach for body surfing. Ko Olina, yeah I know its man made, I really had to think about that one, but as far as the sand area goes and swimmable and snorkeling areas IMO its nice. Its really great for families with children; not so much for big kids/adults that want to ride or play in the surf. I guess again it comes down to what you want to do on the beach. I do agree its a nice walk up and down the beach at Kanapalli. But I also enjoy the walk around the lagoons at Ko Olina. 

I agree with what you and others have said. They are all nice and you wont go wrong with any of them. They are all just different.


----------



## MORRISFAMILY (Jul 1, 2014)

I agree with what Denise and CP said.  IMHO Maui is a beautiful Island, however,  I like Ko Olina and you would need a rental car you can see the whole island which is beautiful.  Diamond Head, Polynesian Cultural Center, Dole Pineapple Plantation, and Pearl Harbor are all sites that need to be seen. 
I love the man made lagoons at Ko'Olina  Even driving into Waikiki and walking on the beach, the shops and restaurants are amazing!!


----------



## 022520 (Jul 1, 2014)

Wow,

You guys are great.  This is exactly what I was looking for.  Thanks for the help and let the planning begin.  My wife and I are in second marriages with our 20th anniversary coming in two years.  I think I might surprise her with a Hawaiian vacation.

Larry


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 1, 2014)

cp73 said:


> At Maui it seems to me that a lot of that beach in front of the resort depends on what time of year you go. When I have gone there was little to almost no sand or beach in front of the resort. Everyone seems to be by the pool or on the grass areas. Seems like we always were walking way down before we entered the water near Black Rock. _Waiohai I agree not a perfect beach but it seems bigger usable area _than at MOC resort beach. Good beach for body surfing. Ko Olina, yeah I know its man made, I really had to think about that one, but as far as the sand area goes and swimmable and snorkeling areas IMO its nice. Its really great for families with children; not so much for big kids/adults that want to ride or play in the surf. I guess again it comes down to what you want to do on the beach. I do agree its a nice walk up and down the beach at Kanapalli. But I also enjoy the walk around the lagoons at Ko Olina.
> 
> I agree with what you and others have said. They are all nice and you wont go wrong with any of them. They are all just different.



Just a couple of points and questions:

1.  I'm wondering when you go to Maui/Ka'anapali? We go in May and December and don't recall ever not seeing a beach/sand on Ka'anapali?
2.  You mentioned walking from MOC to Black Rock to find sand?  That's a long, but healthy walk. Ka'anapali is my favorite beach to walk and run on barefoot. 
3. One thing I didn't like about the beach in front of MOC was the large about of shallow coral.  If you try using a surfboard or SUP, it's real easy to get tore up, which I did.  The coral in front of WKORV wasn't as shallow and it was better for snorkeling and SUP'ing, but no surfing. 
4. It's been a few years since we've been to Waiohai (be back in December), but from what I recall, there was no beach in front of the Marriott.  You had to go next door and use the public beach?
5. I have to agree that Ko'olina's beaches are better for families and specifically kids.  Not good for swimming, snorkeling, and playing with adult beach toys like SUP's and surfboards.  In fact, they didn't rent any SUP's when we were there, you hand to go down to the Marriott hotel, which was a couple of lagoons over.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Just a couple of points and questions:
> 
> 1.  I'm wondering when you go to Maui/Ka'anapali? We go in May and December and don't recall ever not seeing a beach/sand on Ka'anapali? The last time we went it was in late January. Prior I believe was in Sept/Oct....there was some sand just not much. Only a few people sitting on towels on the beach because its so narrow. Everyone seemed to be sitting/laying up on the grass or at the pools.
> 2.  You mentioned walking from MOC to Black Rock to find sand?  That's a long, but healthy walk. Ka'anapali is my favorite beach to walk and run on barefoot.
> ...



Good comments...thanks


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 1, 2014)

I would think that this is also an age related question.  By in large by percentages I would say most on the younger side or with a young to teenage family wouldn't put Kauai first, probably it would be Maui, then Oahu. However the older travelers would probably put Kauai first.

As for the resorts I also think it could be influenced by age a great deal.  Younger families may not be concerned with a kitchen whereas older travelers seem to rank that as a much higher amenity.


----------



## Disney Marriott (Jul 1, 2014)

Thanks, op, for asking this.  I'll really have to look at these reviews, we're planning a trip in 2016.  Staying at Disney's Aulani, so not going to Marriott Ko Olina, but don't know where to go for Marriott.  DH wants to go to Kauai probably, but I could do that or Maui.  Just excited to go!  Probably a two + week overall.

For us it would be DH and I and 16 yo DD.


----------



## wyannuzzi (Jul 1, 2014)

You guys are no help at all.  Now I have to figure out how to take 4 weeks off and visit all 4 islands!!!!


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 1, 2014)

*MOC is nice but...*

I have been to Maui Ocean Club and I don't like the fact that it seems tight at the resort. Whaler's Village is crowded and the pathway to the beach can be crowded. The beach, at least to me, is not enough beach.  Now I don't usually compare my DRI properties to my Marriotts, but DRI's Kaanapali Beach Club seems more expansive than MOC.

It is for this reason that I put Ko Olina over MOC.  It is a larger resort with more room. The beach is wider man made or not.  I think it is aesthetically more appealing than  MOC.  I also believe with Disney close by and the evolving community that in time it will have just enough to do just in the Ko Olina area that you won't have to go to Waikiki as much.  

I think we also must remember that Oahu is a very different island than Maui. Oahu offers so much more. In my opinion it offers the best of both worlds. The tranquility and beauty of Hawaii that people expect and the nightlife and city feel that we all are running for.  That puts Ko Olina over the top in my opinion.


----------



## csalter2 (Jul 1, 2014)

*good idea!*



wyannuzzi said:


> You guys are no help at all.  Now I have to figure out how to take 4 weeks off and visit all 4 islands!!!!



I am actually doing that right now. Four weeks and will be visiting all four islands.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 1, 2014)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I would think that this is also an age related question.  By in large by percentages I would say most on the younger side or with a young to teenage family wouldn't put Kauai first, probably it would be Maui, then Oahu.



My wife and I are in our mid-30's and we have a 6 year old son, and Kauai is by far our first choice in islands.  I'd say amongst our friends of the same age, there's a 50/50 split of Maui and Kauai.  Obviously you're right about Maui being the most popular amongst that demographic, but I'd say Kauai is making headway.

I selfishly hope that Kauai stays unpopular compared to Maui.  I imagine Kauai today is similar to what Maui must have been like 20 years ago.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't see island preferences as being age related.  I think it's about the kind of vacation experience you want.  Kauai offers a lot to vacationers who want an active outdoors vacation - rather than shopping/fine dining/tourist activities.  I don't think that's age related.



> I selfishly hope that Kauai stays unpopular compared to Maui. I imagine Kauai today is similar to what Maui must have been like 20 years ago.



Exactly!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 1, 2014)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I would think that this is also an age related question.  By in large by percentages I would say most on the younger side or with a young to teenage family wouldn't put Kauai first, probably it would be Maui, then Oahu. However the older travelers would probably put Kauai first.
> 
> As for the resorts I also think it could be influenced by age a great deal.  Younger families may not be concerned with a kitchen whereas older travelers seem to rank that as a much higher amenity.



It's funny how we think so differently about the same things.  I would think young families would get more of a benefit from full kitchens than older people - it would be expensive and very inconvenient to have to feed kids three times a day at Hawaii restaurants.  And, for active teenagers Kauai is at least as good as, maybe gets a slight edge over, the other islands with all the outdoor sports and water activities that are available, more than enough to keep them busy AND give them a little freedom.  During our two-week trip our teenagers feel into bed exhausted every night after being on the go all day long.  I do agree that if you're looking for nightlife/partying then Kauai doesn't fit the bill but teenagers can't get into those places anyway.


----------



## Chrispee (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd be interested to see people's reviews with WKORV and WPORV inserted in the rankings...


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 1, 2014)

I haven't seen all of the Marriott resorts on the islands, but we have stayed at Waiohai, which is fine, okay for what you need in a unit for sleeping, cooking and enjoying the island out of the unit.  It is very definitely a Marriott like any other in Orlando (sounds negative, I know, but it's a nice unit).  We had island view, and so it was not the best view, and it was clean, comfortable and pretty.  

We also stayed at Marriott's Kauai Beach Villas and loved it.  We had a 2 bedroom lockoff on a high floor, and it was superior for view (ocean view), and we were very comfortable.  This was last summer.  Our second week was the Waiohai.  I was disappointed after the ocean view at Kauai Beach Villas.   

Rick says my opinion of Waiohai has to do with not only the view but maybe the fact that my sister died while we stayed there, which changed my vacation from a happy trip to a sad trip.  He thinks I relate things that way.  Maybe.  I never want to stay at Waiohai again.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 1, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I'd be interested to see people's reviews with WKORV and WPORV inserted in the rankings...



I know that exchangers can count on island views and lower-level units.  The unit quality is beyond compare at the Westin, in my opinion. The beds, the bathtubs, and the beautiful grounds are good reason to stay at the Westns.  Those are the only reasons I need to confirm a Westin.  

But I won't stay at the Westin Maui anymore because we bought an ordinary place down the street for oceanfront views.  On occasion I wish we had the Westin AC while we are in our oceanfront unit.   But oceanfront is important to me while there.  I am also more likely to take Shearwater on Kauai over the Westin for the same reason.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 1, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> It's funny how we think so differently about the same things.  I would think young families would get more of a benefit from full kitchens than older people - it would be expensive and very inconvenient to have to feed kids three times a day at Hawaii restaurants.  And, for active teenagers Kauai is at least as good as, maybe gets a slight edge over, the other islands with all the outdoor sports and water activities that are available, more than enough to keep them busy AND give them a little freedom.  During our two-week trip our teenagers feel into bed exhausted every night after being on the go all day long.  I do agree that if you're looking for nightlife/partying then Kauai doesn't fit the bill but teenagers can't get into those places anyway.



The full kitchen is an excellent point and definitely a big factor but I still think overridden by how I think young couples, including those with young kids and certainly teenagers would choice Maui I would think 2 to 1. 

My kids unfortunately would be bored on Kauai as would many of today's teenagers.

Maui is the number one island destination in the world according to II almost every year so therefore the resorts on that island would be number#1 for most young travelers.

Not many young people will chose a location over a full kitchen IMHO.  Some I know will favor a resort over another simply because it has the full kitchen vs limited.

To me its all location, location, location with a nice view as  cherry on top.  That is Maui and the 2 MOCs for me.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes, the Kauai Beach Marriott having virtually no kitchen is actually a big deal for us.  We like having eggs for breakfast.  It's tough with just a tiny refrigerator and a microwave.  We didn't like that aspect of the Marriott.  I would love for them to at least add a full-sized refrigerator.  A jug of milk is too much for that little refrigerator.


----------



## tpd.lhc (Jul 1, 2014)

Aloha,

We're currently at Waiohai and we spent last week at Ko Olina.  We're with grand kids (alone last week and with daughter and son-in-law this week).  We're owners (legacy - no Destination Points Club) since 2006 and 2009 respectively.

Ko Olina is a large resort and that's the key attraction.  You go to Ko Olina (in my opinion) for the resort amenities. It's self contained for the most part with a very diverse crowd - ethnically and culturally.  Lots of exchangers, a lot of West Coast crowd (Seattle to LA/SD) plus a growing Japanese population. (Who are the primary Marriott buyer class these days based on sales person tours observed.)  We stayed in Naia Tower near best pools this trip (grandkids).  Noisy and active!  I like Moana Tower better since it's "tamer").  I did notice the staff having to test and refresh the Naia pool and hot tub water chemistry every day - several times a day, sometimes! The staff is very friendly and helpful.

Rooms are bigger than Waoihai's (we had a 2 BD, no lock off this time), well equipped and furnishing still in good shape.  However, appliances and kitchens are showing some wear (at least in this wing of this tower.  The new wing is supposed to be nicer w/SS stoves and fridges.) Our washing machine was constantly gear grinding and the top blew off one session! LOL!.  The dishwasher was extremely noisy and below builder grade as far as I am concerned.

Good mattresses and bedding inplace.  Pillows still have their form and structure.  The lanai's are nice except for jet noise associated with the Honolulu landing pattern. Elevators are fast.  Grills work great (original grills are on a feeder line from main building and they've added a couple of stand alone grills on their own tanks to the collection.  These heat up FAST!).  Pathway along lagoons is one of our favorites for exercise and the ocean was calm due to the protection.    New shopping area in place with high traffic volume mainly due to Aulani.  Good restaurants - Monkeypod, nice NY style pizza place that hits pretty close to the mark.  ABC store is the best.  Kapoli was a drag, too much traffic and congestion.  Best option was to stay on property and lounge in the sun! Grand-kids loved the whole experience but resort is getting to be a bit metropolitan for me.  But we really enjoyed ourselves and it's worth a visit.

Waiohai is our original home resort.  We've never been here in July before and there are lots of families and kids.  But, it's quieter here than Ko Olina.  Waiohai is a more intimate location where the island and the ocean are the main features and the resort is sort of where you sleep and eat.  Demographics and culture is old white guys (and their families) with substantial $$ portfolios.  Many stay for 3 - 4 weeks at a time.  Not that we minded any of this but we couldn't help but notice the difference.  Sort of like seeing the US's changing population dynamics in real time.

Rooms are a bit smaller than Ko Olina and in need of updating.  We managed to get a 4th floor island view up front (Bldg 8) which was a bit of a coup given our status in the pecking order.  It's a good location except the windows are smaller on the 4th floor than any other floor so the rooms seem a bit smaller than we are used to.  Speaking of windows and doors (as an owner and payer of substantial MF's), they are junk! I believe they were replaced only 2 or so season's ago and I found ours already in need of maintenance and adjustment.  Basically, they are cheap vinyl windows that barely meet builder grade IMO.  (I know something about replacement windows having replaced them in my own and my daughter's property.)  The good news is that the kitchen is larger than Ko Olina's with more usable cabinets and drawer space.  However, the bathrooms are bit dated.  The main shower is a tiled 35" x 35" pan with a frosted glass door just like I finally remodelled at home last winter (after 20 years in the home!))  The oversized tub is a waste of space (for me). Faucets, fixtures etc are outdated.  Mattresses are terrible (at least in this room) and as an owner I am not all that happy with the quality of the "improvements". Pool and hot tubs are nothing to write home about but as I said, Poipu Beach is the real attraction.  

Otherwise, the resort is clean and comfortable.  Very nicely  landscaped and the staff is excellent.    We're enjoying ourselves because our family is here with us.  But there are newer Hawaii locations and facilities that are nicer. Waiohai is tough to get into with lots of owners who are very committed to staying here every year for multiple weeks across seasons.   But if you are like me and really like to stay in the modern and up-to-date facilities, I'd put Waoihai near the bottom of the list of Marriott Hawaii properties.

P.S. As an owner, I realize that I need to get more involved or aware of the activities of the elected board here given that a major room renovation is about to start this fall.


----------



## Disney Marriott (Jul 1, 2014)

Does Kauai lagoons have full kitchens?


----------



## Deej82 (Jul 1, 2014)

Yes KL has full kitchens.. and very high end appliances we noticed.  Goes in tune with the original construction intent as a MR Grand Residence.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 1, 2014)

cp73 said:


> 1. I'm wondering when you go to Maui/Ka'anapali? We go in May and December and don't recall ever not seeing a beach/sand on Ka'anapali? The last time we went it was in late January. Prior I believe was in Sept/Oct....there was some sand just not much. Only a few people sitting on towels on the beach because its so narrow. Everyone seemed to be sitting/laying up on the grass or at the pools.
> 2. You mentioned walking from MOC to Black Rock to find sand? That's a long, but healthy walk. Ka'anapali is my favorite beach to walk and run on barefoot.
> 3. One thing I didn't like about the beach in front of MOC was the large about of shallow coral. If you try using a surfboard or SUP, it's real easy to get tore up, which I did. The coral in front of WKORV wasn't as shallow and it was better for snorkeling and SUP'ing, but no surfing. I agree not a safe beach to swim in front of the resort. I forgot about the coral.
> 4. It's been a few years since we've been to Waiohai (be back in December), but from what I recall, there was no beach in front of the Marriott. You had to go next door and use the public beach? It kind of slightly on the left side of the resort, I agree.
> 5. I have to agree that Ko'olina's beaches are better for families and specifically kids. Not good for swimming, snorkeling, and playing with adult beach toys like SUP's and surfboards. In fact, they didn't rent any SUP's when we were there, you hand to go down to the Marriott hotel, which was a couple of lagoons over.





cp73 said:


> Good comments...thanks



Interesting.  I know there are certain times of the year (Fall months?) that St. Marks Square in Venice, Italy, is under water from high tides and other months its bone dry, like when we were there in May.  I thought the same thing may be happening in Hawaii, specifically the beaches at MOC & Waiohai. But that not exactly the case for Hawaii, if you check the tide tables.

http://www.hawaiitides.com/Lahaina/GetMonthTides.asp

Although the highest tide for each month doesn't change for than 1/2 foot from month-to-month, it's the highest high-tide vs the lowest high-tide that drastically changes thru-out the month.  I see a 2 foot swing.  You may stay at MOC in one part of a month and have high tides over 2-1/2 feet. But I may stay later that month & have high tides less than 1/2 foot.  When your essentially at sea level, an increase in the high-tide of 2 feet could make the difference of me seeing a sandy beach and you seeing grass.

But, from what I remember, the beach in front of the MOC was smaller (depth not width) than the other resorts on Ka'anapali. I always moved a little North to the edge of the property where they rent the surfboards.

All this talk makes me want to put in an on-going reservation for MOC in May and see if I can snag a 1-Bdrm.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 1, 2014)

tpd.lhc said:


> Aloha,
> 
> P.S. As an owner, I realize that I need to get more involved or aware of the activities of the elected board here given that a major room renovation is about to start this fall.



Thanks for the detailed report.

We'll be at Waiohai this December for a week.  Do you know what buildings/area that they will be renovating.  Sounds like it could be noisy. Oh well, it's paradise.


----------



## tpd.lhc (Jul 1, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Thanks for the detailed report.
> 
> We'll be at Waiohai this December for a week.  Do you know what buildings/area that they will be renovating.  Sounds like it could be noisy. Oh well, it's paradise.



I just know it starts in Sept (as the off season gets underway).  I suspect this is a long term process.   Last I heard, cabinets and countertops will remain as is.  Everything else will be redone.  (Which is too bad because the main bath needs to be redesigned.)

If I find out more, I'll post the info.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 2, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> But, from what I remember, the beach in front of the MOC was smaller (depth not width) than the other resorts on Ka'anapali. I always moved a little North to the edge of the property where they rent the surfboards.



The beach in front of Lahaina Tower on the south end of the MOC property is a little narrow, but the beach in front of Napili Tower on the north end of the property is lovely.  I suspect the negative comments about the MOC beach are from people who stayed at the south end.  We have never noticed much difference in the size of the beach between the seasons, although we have never been there in the summer.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 2, 2014)

It doesn't appear that the OP is designing their vacation around teenagers - that makes a big difference:





> I'm retired and would visit with my retired wife.


----------



## jeepie (Jul 2, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> Thanks for the detailed report.
> 
> We'll be at Waiohai this December for a week.  Do you know what buildings/area that they will be renovating.  Sounds like it could be noisy. Oh well, it's paradise.



From the my-vacationclub.com website:

"Please note Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club has scheduled a variety of renovation efforts between August 30, 2014 and December 27, 2014. While we expect the impact to be minimal, guests may observe renovation related activities/noise between the hours of 8:00 AM to 6:00 PM. For additional information, please feel free to contact the resort directly at 808-742-4400. We thank you for your understanding and sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause."

You may want to call them as it gets closer. Probably won't be a problem for you. Cheers.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 2, 2014)

BocaBoy said:


> The beach in front of Lahaina Tower on the south end of the MOC property is a little narrow, but the beach in front of Napili Tower on the north end of the property is lovely.  I suspect the negative comments about the MOC beach are from people who stayed at the south end.  We have never noticed much difference in the size of the beach between the seasons, although we have never been there in the summer.


Your right, sorry if I was misleading.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 2, 2014)

jeepie said:


> From the my-vacationclub.com website:
> 
> "Please note Marriott’s Waiohai Beach Club has scheduled a variety of renovation efforts between August 30, 2014 and December 27, 2014. While we expect the impact to be minimal, guests may observe renovation related activities/noise between the hours of 8:00 AM to 6:00 PM. For additional information, please feel free to contact the resort directly at 808-742-4400. We thank you for your understanding and sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause."
> 
> You may want to call them as it gets closer. Probably won't be a problem for you. Cheers.


As a Marriott owner, I guess I should go to that web site and read it once in a while . Thanks,


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 2, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> I'd be interested to see people's reviews with WKORV and WPORV inserted in the rankings...


The OP should put WKORV (Westin) on their list of places to stay. North Ka'anapali (North of Black Rock) is an interesting place/area, along with the Westin.   It's easy to trade into with a Marriott.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jul 2, 2014)

Chrispee said:


> My wife and I are in our mid-30's and we have a 6 year old son, and Kauai is by far our first choice in islands.  I'd say amongst our friends of the same age, there's a 50/50 split of Maui and Kauai.  Obviously you're right about Maui being the most popular amongst that demographic, but I'd say Kauai is making headway.
> 
> I selfishly hope that Kauai stays unpopular compared to Maui.  I imagine Kauai today is similar to what Maui must have been like 20 years ago.



I think Maui of maybe 25-30 years ago.  Kauai still doesn't have the high rise buildings like Maui does and besides Poipu, most resorts aren't located up on top of each other.  Haven't been back to Maui since our honeymoon 10 years ago after going there quite often as a kid.  I don't miss it at all.  Kauai is the place for us.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 2, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would love for them to at least add a full-sized refrigerator.  A jug of milk is too much for that little refrigerator.



This would be my biggest request as well and something I would think is quite easy to accomplish at minimal cost. I have to think it's their biggest request that could be done as opposed to retrofitting a full kitchen would isn't economically feasible.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 3, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> It's easy to trade into with a Marriott.



Actually - Starwood owners have priority for Starwood to Starwood trades, (just like the Marriott to Marriot priority) and Starwood has decreased the number of II deposits due to changes in owner reservation policies, so it's become quite a bit more difficult to trade in with OR without a Starwood deposit.  Also - Starwood has 100% control of II deposits, and it's their policy not to deposit high season weeks in II.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 3, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Actually - Starwood owners have priority for Starwood to Starwood trades, (just like the Marriott to Marriot priority) and Starwood has decreased the number of II deposits due to changes in owner reservation policies, so it's become quite a bit more difficult to trade in with OR without a Starwood deposit.  Also - Starwood has 100% control of II deposits, and it's their policy not to deposit high season weeks in II.



When I say easy to trade in to Westin's, I suppose I should mention/disclose that "we" travel in May and early December, which is usually low season.   So your right trying to trade into WKORV in the summer months could be impossible, I'll never know.  One of these years I do want to trade into MOC or WKORV in February during whale season.  We'll see how easy that trade will be, since that's high season also.


----------



## cp73 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ron98GT said:


> One of these years I do want to trade into MOC or WKORV in February during whale season.



January & February are amazing times in Maui just because of the whales. You can't look out to the ocean without seeing a whale or several breaching the surface. Truly an amazing site. They come very close to shore. That has become our favorite time to go. The weather might be a degree or two cooler and a little more rain, but well worth it. If you go to my link below and to the travel section look for Maui 2010 you can see several pictures I took of the whales during that trip.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 4, 2014)

Those are stunning photos, Chris. I love your album color scheme and  layout too and, especially, your homepage photo.

I don't believe that you went whale watching with the "Ultimate Whale  Watch" company.  You may like to do that next time you plan to go back to Maui.

They cater to the  keen photographer and it is a super fast and fun boat with shade overhead.  They will turn the boat in such a way that everyone can take the photos in the right light.  I read about it on TUG and we prefer it now over the PWF.

 We were in Maui once in January and were disappointed as there were less whales  than we normally see in March. February seems to be the best month for whale  watching by far.

This year, they arrived early so January may have been very good too  but they were leaving early so we didn't see many in the first half of April this year. Next year may be different again but more whales are coming every  year so well worth coming that time of the year.


----------

